# Would you ever date/marry a transgender person?



## Supersentaiguy (Nov 10, 2017)

Let say you meet someone, and you like them, you find them attractive and you really consider having a relationship with them.

Example - Let's say you met this trans girl below:

*Spoiler*: __ 










They eventually tell you that they are transgender. Would you still consider having a relationship or would this deter you from being with them?

***
[Spoiler tagged by Kitsune]


----------



## John Wick (Nov 10, 2017)

No

I like my women like my yoghurt natural style.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Nov 10, 2017)

John Wick said:


> No
> 
> I like my women like my yoghurt natural style.



This shit got me good. 

OT: Can't say that I will to be honest. Not that I hate Transgender folks tho, but I'd want to have a woman where she and I could start a family together.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 10, 2017)

Darkmatter said:


> This shit got me good.
> 
> OT: Can't say that I will to be honest. Not that I hate Transgender folks tho, but I'd want to have a woman where she and I could start a family together.



Same.

I just want to have a kid to carry on a vendetta and a transgender can't help me with that, plus I don't date people that have had extensive plastic surgery.


----------



## Cheeky (Nov 10, 2017)

Cosmetic surgery's a major turn off, so probably not.


----------



## David (Nov 10, 2017)

I would love my girlfriend no less if she revealed to me that she used to be a man. Our bond is more important than whatever sex organs had in the past.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 10, 2017)

Hard to say.  I don't really consider it a deterrent in extreme emotional circumstances. May not be the ideal, but not put off by it either.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 10, 2017)

Not in a million years.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Itachі (Nov 10, 2017)

No. I would also expect a trans person to be pretty up front about it.


----------



## Itachі (Nov 10, 2017)

David said:


> I would love my girlfriend no less if she revealed to me that she used to be a man. Our bond is more important than whatever sex organs had in the past.



Wouldn't that set off alarm bells though? I wouldn't be too happy if I was deep into a relationship and she told me that she used to be a man. Regardless of how I feel about transgender people, I'd end it solely on the omission.


----------



## David (Nov 10, 2017)

Itachі said:


> Wouldn't that set off alarm bells though? I wouldn't be too happy if I was deep into a relationship and she told me that she used to be a man. Regardless of how I feel about transgender people, I'd end it solely on the omission.



I almost added that I'd be more annoyed than physically turned off by such a revelation, but took into account that I trust her judgment enough to know that if she held back, it was for a justifiable reason.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 10, 2017)

David said:


> I almost added that I'd be more annoyed than physically turned off by such a revelation, but took into account that I trust her judgment enough to know that if she held back, it was for a justifiable reason.


a lie by omission is still a lie tho.


----------



## Itachі (Nov 10, 2017)

David said:


> I almost added that I'd be more annoyed than physically turned off by such a revelation, but took into account that I trust her judgment enough to know that if she held back, it was for a justifiable reason.



which reasons do you think would justify it? not trying to pick on you, just curious.


----------



## savior2005 (Nov 10, 2017)

No. I have nothing against them tho. It's like how straight guys would probably never date/marry a guy. That doesn't mean they hate/dislike them.


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 10, 2017)

Itachі said:


> which reasons do you think would justify it? not trying to pick on you, just curious.


It's fairly taboo still even in this day and age and people have genuine phobias of losing someone they have strong feelings for, sometimes reasonable and other times unreasonable. A culmination of these factors could cause a person to 'hide' the truth for a while, until inevitably having to come clean. It isn't ideal obviously, and honesty goes a long way, but depending on circumstance and the chain of events it could make sense and be reasonable enough that it wouldn't be completely detrimental to the relationship at hand.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Itachі (Nov 10, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> It's fairly taboo still even in this day and age and people have genuine phobias of losing someone they have strong feelings for, sometimes reasonable and other times unreasonable. A culmination of these factors could cause a person to 'hide' the truth for a while, until inevitably having to come clean. It isn't ideal obviously, and honesty goes a long way, but depending on circumstance and the chain of events it could make sense and be reasonable enough that it wouldn't be completely detrimental to the relationship at hand.



Imo that's still a betrayal. I wouldn't really resent anyone for doing it though.


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 10, 2017)

I always have respect for someone when I see that they mention they are trans in their tinder bio.


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 10, 2017)

Itachі said:


> Imo that's still a betrayal. I wouldn't really resent anyone for doing it though.


I mean you're not wrong, but there's many means and methods to betrayal, most of which are worse than this hypothetical. As you say you wouldn't resent for it, whereas with other types of betrayal the resentment could be... quite extreme. 

Honesty is key, but circumstances can be forgiving sometimes.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## David (Nov 10, 2017)

John Wick said:


> a lie by omission is still a lie tho.



I definitely am not debating that. And lies hurt. But it's natural to empathize with others — especially loved ones. 

People treat transgender people differently from people who aren't transgender. Transgender people spend much of their lives knowing that when they reveal their gender change to others, it results in prejudice, heartbreaks, broken friendships, and sometimes much worse. Given time, I could envision thousands of scenarios that would lead to my forgiving my girlfriend for not telling me upfront that she was transgender.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## heartsutra (Nov 10, 2017)

Yes. Absolutely.


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Nov 10, 2017)

David said:


> I would love my girlfriend no less if she revealed to me that she used to be a man. Our bond is more important than whatever sex organs had in the past.


You bisexual by any chance?
As a straight guy if any girl i fool with or form a bond with reveals later on that she was born a male or any of that sort then im getting pissed and if we got real intimate ohhhh boyyyyyy dropkick right there

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## John Wick (Nov 10, 2017)

David said:


> I definitely am not debating that. And lies hurt. But it's natural to empathize with others — especially loved ones.
> 
> People treat transgender people differently from people who aren't transgender. Transgender people spend much of their lives knowing that when they reveal their gender change to others, it results in prejudice, heartbreaks, broken friendships, and sometimes much worse. Given time, I could envision thousands of scenarios that would lead to my forgiving my girlfriend for not telling me upfront that she was transgender.


Oh without a doubt they get a raw deal but It's still a lie and for me a relationship built on a lie would never work since I;d never be able to trust them again


----------



## David (Nov 10, 2017)

Itachі said:


> which reasons do you think would justify it? not trying to pick on you, just curious.



As said in my last post, there are many scenarios. The idea of being completely abandoned your long-time best friend or loved one after being open about changing genders is just one of them.



Chrollo Lucilfer said:


> You bisexual by any chance?
> As a straight guy if any girl i fool with or form a bond with reveals later on that she was born a male or any of that sort then im getting pissed and if we got real intimate ohhhh boyyyyyy dropkick right there



Nah, I'm heterosexual. I would only figuratively dropkick her if she revealed after intimacy that she lied about not having STDs.

Also, I have to get going and will reply to any other responses when I have the chance later.


----------



## Virus (Nov 10, 2017)

No I wouldn't date or marry her. 

I do think tho that the girl in OPs post is attractive. Good job surgeons!


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 10, 2017)

I wouldn’t be against it in theory. The person would have to really look like a hot man.


----------



## Eros (Nov 11, 2017)

I'm not opposed, but I must say, I would prefer a transman, preferably post-op.


----------



## Shrike (Nov 11, 2017)

No. 

Why are you guys making excuses? I just don't feel like it's something I want. She can be my bro, but that's it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Nov 11, 2017)

Shrike said:


> No.
> 
> Why are you guys making excuses? I just don't feel like it's something I want. She can be my bro, but that's it.


New management migth ban you for what you said 5 years ago. Seen it happen.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 11, 2017)

If post-op/female-bodied, then certainly. As long as there is mutual physical/mental attraction, compatible libido and the like, I don't see a reason not to. That being said, I was not physically attracted to the vast majority of trans women on OKC.


----------



## mali (Nov 11, 2017)

not sure tbh. i certainly wouldnt stop myself from dating them if i really liked them on account of them being trans. although id like to think id save them the trouble most of the time.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 11, 2017)

No, not at all.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ignition (Nov 13, 2017)

No, I like people, man or woman, who are natural with their appearance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## heartsutra (Nov 13, 2017)

Ignition said:


> No, I like people, man or woman, who are natural with their appearance.


Are you saying transgender people can not do that? If anything I think they might be the ones who are more likely to look "neutral" in their appearance and resisting gender stereotypes.

Edit.
Derp. I misread _natural_ and thought you wrote _neutral._
Either way, my question still applies.

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Ignition (Nov 13, 2017)

heartsutra said:


> Are you saying transgender people can not do that? If anything I think they might be the ones who are more likely to look "neutral" in their appearance and resisting gender stereotypes.
> 
> Edit.
> Derp. I misread _natural_ and thought you wrote _neutral._
> Either way, my question still applies.



Ah they certainly can, I'm just not really fond of the idea of going through so much plastic surgery to look like a different person instead of acception yourself as you are  I guess it's a complicated topic to debate about as I have to experience what the conflict between self-identity and physical manifestation feels like to be able to produce an enormous source of pain and emotional trauma.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kira Yagami (Nov 13, 2017)

No
To each their own but i'm not into that kind of thing


----------



## Magic (Nov 14, 2017)

David said:


> I would love my girlfriend no less if she revealed to me that she used to be a man. Our bond is more important than whatever sex organs had in the past.


Ever the romantic.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## selfconcile (Nov 14, 2017)

Just want to add that not all transgender people go through cosmetic plastic surgery. Hormone therapy and makeup can go a long way on their own. There are also male-to-female and female-to-male transsexuals with the same genitalia they were born with.


----------



## shieldbounce (Nov 19, 2017)

Perhaps an input from someone who is in a relationship with a transgender person, or has been in a relationship with a transgender person would shed some light on how these types of relationships may turn out.

Also, I am unsure what the dice function does, so if anyone here can explain, that would be very much appreciated on their part. Now to roll...


----------



## John Wick (Nov 19, 2017)

heartsutra said:


> Are you saying transgender people can not do that? If anything I think they might be the ones who are more likely to look "neutral" in their appearance and resisting gender stereotypes.
> 
> Edit.
> Derp. I misread _natural_ and thought you wrote _neutral._
> Either way, my question still applies.


I like my lady bits to be factory original not after market customisations call me a stickler for things matching their original factory spec. much like how I wouldn't buy a modified lamborghini, nothing wrong with them might evern be better than a factory model but it's not the same.


----------



## shieldbounce (Nov 20, 2017)

*The question in this thread now becomes:* How much effort did he/she put in towards looking like an attractive person of the opposite gender?

Because while there are some people who are able to pull off the male to female (or female to male) translations very well, there are others who seem to have trouble pulling off the "opposite gender" in terms of appearance.

If science advances enough that it grants an opportunity for a person to switch from male -> female, or female -> male more efficiently without any noticeable features before the sex change, I don't think that the vast majority of the transgender commnity would actually mind...


----------



## Charmed (Nov 21, 2017)

I agree with @Ignition 
I mean, I don't think it's necessary to change the way you look, don't know how to explain it..
you don't have to look like a girl in order to like guys for example...

I think.. you need to accept who you are, and believe in love, but you have to love yourself first obviously...

<3

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## shieldbounce (Nov 21, 2017)

You can believe in love, but actually experiencing said love will change your perspective on it, whether said love works out in the end or not.

Because for this specific topic, results may vary depending on the partners involved, and the social climate of said surroundings.


----------



## EJ (Nov 21, 2017)

No, not for me.


----------



## Catamount (Nov 21, 2017)

Supersentaiguy said:


> Let say you meet someone, and you like them, you find them attractive and you really consider having a relationship with them.
> 
> Example - Let's say you met this trans girl below:
> 
> ...



If we specifically talk about someone looking like this, not the horror show that is usually on media - why not date? I do not evaluate a person by being able or not to give a birth to a child. There are so many children without parents, that talking about not being able to make a family is rather awful in this case. Family is not made by the same blood, come on, our parents are not brothers and sisters, our grandparents (at least mine) love equally their own child and the person they married to.
And anyway, dating does not mean getting married. If everything is cool in bed after all the surgeries - yeah, why not. If the person is one of those retards who cannot but claim them being special cause of being transgender quadriple times a day - I would not even start talking to them, leave aside dating.


----------



## Idun (Nov 21, 2017)

If I loved them and found them attractive, why not. I consider myself a bisexual though so gender is not really an issue with me. If I like the person and find them attractive wheather they are trans or not it would not bother me.


----------



## Lew (Nov 22, 2017)

Perhaps. Though I feel like I lean on the no side because of the issue of starting a family.


----------

